# Automatic spoiler speed



## Lizibee (May 4, 2012)

Hiya, without getting my manual out of the car can anyone tell me if I can change the speed thats set to raise the spoiler? I know I can manually override it but wondered if I can change it


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

No, you can't change it as far as I'm aware.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

in a word "No" you can disable it afaik


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Lizibee said:


> Hiya, without getting my manual out of the car can anyone tell me if I can change the speed thats set to raise the spoiler? I know I can manually override it but wondered if I can change it


I don't know for sure, but I think not from what I have read to date!  Thankfully, you can raise it manually so to speak, wait for it, you know its coming, otherwise I'd never get it up over here!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :roll: 
(Sorry - couldn't resist! :wink: )


----------



## Lizibee (May 4, 2012)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> Lizibee said:
> 
> 
> > Hiya, without getting my manual out of the car can anyone tell me if I can change the speed thats set to raise the spoiler? I know I can manually override it but wondered if I can change it
> ...


 :lol: :lol: oh yeah!

Frustrating that you can't just amend it, our place is the city of roundabouts so although I'm nippy in my driving I don't always get that far, would be nice to set it say just 10mph lower especially considering the speed limit is 70 and it doest kick in until you hit 75!


----------



## Lizibee (May 4, 2012)

Lizibee said:


> 35mphspeedlimit said:
> 
> 
> > Lizibee said:
> ...


Although this is obviously me being a typical woman going for its looks, hubby of course has just reminded me it comes up at that speed for a reason and to do its job :lol: he said 'du think it just comes up for fun' were his words... don't you just hate know it alls...lol :lol:


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

on my TTS it comes up at 78? is it different speeds on the TT range?

I do get a smile every time its pops up.... which is very often! :lol:


----------



## Lizibee (May 4, 2012)

digital_dreamer said:


> on my TTS it comes up at 78? is it different speeds on the TT range?
> 
> I do get a smile every time its pops up.... which is very often! :lol:


To be fair I guess I can't be exact, Ive only had the car a week, at first I thought it was 80 but now am seeing it nearer to 75 but you could be right at 78  will have to look in my book to see if it says it exactly I guess.. :lol:


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

I must admit that when mine arrives I will be putting it up 'manually' so to speak for "effect" but no doubt will grow up after a few months and put it back down again! Boys and their toys!!!  :wink:


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

It comes up at 120km/h or approx 74mph. This is measured at the gearbox, if you have wheels or tyres that are different to the ones set in your factory ECU settings then the speedo can read slightly high or low.


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

78mph for me from the digital speedometer reading with the factory wheels


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

Craig are those TTS wheels?


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

They were TTS wheels. Now back to the original 17"s sadly. Regardless, didn't make any difference to the speed at which the spoiler raised.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

well i think they are great wheels 

So 2 now for 78.... anyone different ?


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Get a Garmin or a TomTom or something that measures the speed by GPS and I bet it actually comes up at 120kmh/74mph.


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

Know the display is out... just going by the display....


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

wja96 said:


> Get a Garmin or a TomTom or something that measures the speed by GPS and I bet it actually comes up at 120kmh/74mph.


I think your just splitting hairs. At the end of the day all I need to know is that my spoiler raises at 78mph on my read out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

That's fair enough, I just think you'll find they all come up at 120kmh. It makes marketing sense in Germany where the speed limits are 120kmh then 130kmh/unlimited so you get a bit of legal speed with it up.

It could be worth getting your ECU settings checked as the speedo should be VERY accurate (+/-1mph) on the Mk II. Audi dealers can set the speedo accuracy with their VAS machines in the workshop. Or you can use VCDS if you have that.


----------



## whitettpet (Jan 4, 2010)

Are u really having a discussion over 4mph. LoL


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

whitettpet said:


> Are u really having a discussion over 4mph. LoL


It might not be much to you but for me that represents 10% of my "National" speed limit!!!! :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

The question was asked "at what speed does the spoiler go up?".

The correct answer of course is "not in the UK".


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

76 for mine.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

wja96 said:


> The question was asked "at what speed does the spoiler go up?".
> 
> The correct answer of course is "not on the public highway in the UK".


Fixed it for you


----------



## Jace (Jun 6, 2007)

I take it there is no way of changing this in VAGCOM?

Shame, just the boys in Blue all know what the auto spoiler means... If you get pulled over on the motorway make sure you hit the Spoiler button before you come to a stop on the hard shoulder..... or they will know........

LOL

8)


----------



## neil7545 (May 2, 2012)

Mine pops out at 77, never seems to change.

If you pass the Rozzers make sure you manually put the tail up otherwise if they pull you you'll find it hard to deny you weren't speeding. (Especially on B roads - not that I've ever broken the speed limits of course :roll: LOL) [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=oops.gif]


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2012)

don't know what the problem is you can manually raise or lower it or let it do it automatically when it will go down auto at 55 mph.and then there's those that keep it raised all the time.....think this has been covered lol
not many people stick rigidly to 70 mph and most police forces won't bother you as long as your driving sensibly and not doing above 80 ish ( dependant on areas).


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

tter said:


> don't know what the problem is you can manually raise or lower it or let it do it automatically when it will go down auto at 55 mph.and then there's those that keep it raised all the time.....think this has been covered lol
> not many people stick rigidly to 70 mph and most police forces won't bother you as long as your driving sensibly and not doing above 80 ish ( dependant on areas).


Agreed. Can't imagine for a moment that the police either know or have any interest at all as to at what speed the spoiler pops up on an Audi TT, much less get involved in any sort of dispute as to whether it had been manually raised or not.


----------



## rob.b (Feb 11, 2011)

WozzaTT said:


> tter said:
> 
> 
> > don't know what the problem is you can manually raise or lower it or let it do it automatically when it will go down auto at 55 mph.and then there's those that keep it raised all the time.....think this has been covered lol
> ...


+1


----------



## Jace (Jun 6, 2007)

Yeah, my comment was not meant as serious advice... just having a laugh guys..... Chill 8)


----------



## Lizibee (May 4, 2012)

tter said:


> don't know what the problem is you can manually raise or lower it or let it do it automatically when it will go down auto at 55 mph.and then there's those that keep it raised all the time.....think this has been covered lol
> not many people stick rigidly to 70 mph and most police forces won't bother you as long as your driving sensibly and not doing above 80 ish ( dependant on areas).


It's not a problem, just a personal preference that I'd rather not need to think about it, if it was amendable then I could drop it slightly and still enjoy the little 'smile' I get when I see it appear, it doesn't quite have the same feel to it when you need to push a button, that's all 

Lizi x 
Using Taptalk


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Isn't that why there's a manual button, otherwise it's too easy for the plod


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

Shug750S said:


> Isn't that why there's a manual button, otherwise it's too easy for the plod


No


----------



## Chrispy12 (Apr 26, 2012)

wja96 said:


> That's fair enough, I just think you'll find they all come up at 120kmh. It makes marketing sense in Germany where the speed limits are 120kmh then 130kmh/unlimited so you get a bit of legal speed with it up.
> 
> It could be worth getting your ECU settings checked as the speedo should be VERY accurate (+/-1mph) on the Mk II. Audi dealers can set the speedo accuracy with their VAS machines in the workshop. Or you can use VCDS if you have that.


Do you know how to do this?

I did it on my old Octavia by changing the distance impulse number but couldn't see the setting on my TT.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Chrispy12 said:


> wja96 said:
> 
> 
> > That's fair enough, I just think you'll find they all come up at 120kmh. It makes marketing sense in Germany where the speed limits are 120kmh then 130kmh/unlimited so you get a bit of legal speed with it up.
> ...


It's in there as wheel size somewhere. When I change from summer (19") to winter (18") wheels, Norwich Audi adjust something on the VAS machine otherwise my speedo reads 2-3mph fast with the 18" wheels on.


----------

